# Watch Tool Set



## markh58 (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd like to begin tinkering with my watches, modding, pressure checking, learning more about adjusting movements, etc... So I'm looking for a set of watch tools. eBay has sets that start here -

Watch Repair Tool Kit Case Opener Link Spring Bar Band Pin Hand Remover Hammer | eBay

and go here -

Watch Repair Tool Kit - Case Opener / Hand Remover / Spring Bars / Case Press

I'd appreciate any suggestions on what I'll really need and a good source to get one from.

Thanks..!


----------



## LightDot (Jan 11, 2016)

The vast majority of these eBay sets are a complete waste of money, far too low quality for anything.

I'd start with a sticky in the watchmaking section: https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/getting-started-guide-watchmaking-tools-688276.html


----------



## markh58 (Oct 25, 2010)

Perfect, appreciate the guidance.


----------



## fancywatchz (Jun 18, 2016)

I had a similar eBay set. While it may look OK in pictures, in reality they are like toys. The plastic cracks after 1-2 uses, the metal pins come bent and become completely unusable during first use, etc.


----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

There are websites that sell watch tool sets for specific tasks. Google and it will give you a couple of the most used by members here. Buy the best you can afford so you don't damage your watches. Stay away from EBay.
Kevin


----------



## markh58 (Oct 25, 2010)

Obviously a popular WUS point of view, very glad I asked before wasting my time, money and more importantly my watches.

Thanks for the feedback,
Mark



Streetboss said:


> There are websites that sell watch tool sets for specific tasks. Google and it will give you a couple of the most used by members here. Buy the best you can afford so you don't damage your watches. Stay away from EBay.
> Kevin


----------



## vistar (Aug 2, 2016)

Pick some of the basic tools you need and order them at OttoFrei.com - Jewelry Tools & Findings Since 1930


----------



## stipebst (May 18, 2015)

vistar said:


> Pick some of the basic tools you need and order them at OttoFrei.com - Jewelry Tools & Findings Since 1930


+1


----------



## bank222 (Feb 24, 2017)

The first set I purchased was one of the cheap Chinese sets from eBay. It worked for about 3 hours before things started to break. Don't waste your money. From now on, I only buy Bergeon. Definitely not cheap stuff, but it will last you a lifetime.


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

I buy from Esslinger, nice assortment, fast shipper


----------



## mgc (Jun 22, 2007)

Unfortunately I can’t recommend a specific watch tool kit. I think mine came from amazon. However having a tool kit has turned out to be tremendously useful. I used to hate having to wait to run to a jeweler to have watch bracelets adjusted. Now I just do it myself. The tool kit has easily paid for itself several times over


----------



## HonzaH (Aug 19, 2017)

Foch said:


> I buy from Esslinger, nice assortment, fast shipper


Thanks for the tip


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Foch said:


> I buy from Esslinger, nice assortment, fast shipper


Esslinger has some kits. Any idea if they are worth it? Looking to mod my first watch.


----------

